# Guidance needed(Painting after 11 Years)



## Shuva (Jun 4, 2016)

I have started painting after a long time.I am attaching my Art along with the reference picture but get it along.The reference picture is just from google which I tried.The problem is I have totally lost my perfection and sense.Can't get along.Hoping for some shading ideas to finish this.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Which one is the reference photo?


----------



## Shuva (Jun 4, 2016)

The Second One...The first one is that is I am painting...Its a Oil Painting which I am doing...


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Shuva, what is perfection for? Modern painting is not about achieving the right _impression_, but the right _expression_. So abolish perfection.

One would have expected that amateurs be followers of Expressionism to a greater extent. I don't know why people think it's so important that one gets an impression of realness. After all, one expresses a psychological reality, and that's why Expressionism is more intimate, in a way. Why not paint large homogeneous areas of green, as in below paintings by August Macke, rather than making the impression of grass blades, by way of some neat brush technique? 

This is why Expressionism is closer to abstract art and this explains why the first abstract painters, Kandinsky and Malevich, found support among them. Of course, one should acquire some drawing skills, knowledge about proportions and perspective, etc. But then one should go about expressing oneself, rather than continue to be a student, and try and attain the level of Corot or Monet, because this is impossible.

Mats


----------



## Shuva (Jun 4, 2016)

I am just confused buddy...I am just not able to complete the picture of mine the way I wanted it because I am totally out of practice(Engineering Jobs u know), so wanted some advice from u guys...I have completed 8th years Masters in Fine Arts and I got horribly wrong when I began this piece,btw I have very less knowledge of abstract painting, but those attached pictures of yours are quite good...


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

I forgot to give the links to those Macke paintings:
http://maherartgallery.blogspot.se/2012/04/august-macke-1887-1914.html
http://maherartgallery.blogspot.se/2012/04/august-macke-1887-1914.html 

Shuva, haven't you heard of the notion that you should "forget everything you've learnt", because one must paint with _instinct_, and one must practice archery that way, too. It's hard to see what you think is so wrong about your painting. Maybe it is the lack of focus on the ground, because it's as if the sun rays ought to be shining on something. On account of this, it's as if something is missing in the picture. So why don't you place an object there, which needn't be big. Isn't this Expressionist painting by Alexander Camaro adorable? “Seagulls at the beach” (1951). /Mats










http://mlwi.magix.net/individuation.htm


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Just's comment should be answer enough to your query. Your painting is your version of something and not a photograph. It's very good. Beyond that I'm not sure what answer /s you need.?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I think if you have a hunger for painting realistically then you should continue to strive for realistic paintings, don't abolish perfection you have a great gift!


----------



## Vvenste (Jun 6, 2016)

That is amazing!! Such skill


----------



## Vvenste (Jun 6, 2016)

I watched a video on glazing oil paintings on YouTube that would make this really pop


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with the rest that the painting looks amazing as is. However, if you want it to be more like the reference image - which is what I assume based on your explanation - then all I can say is that maybe warmer tones can help you. The light in the reference picture is very warm, very yellow, while in your painting it's still very sunny, but more of a cold light.
This isn't a bad thing, but if you're looking to make the two look more alike, that's what I would work on.
Another thing could maybe be the fact that the photograph has stronger contrast; the dark patches are almost black. In your painting the darker parts are only around the edges and the middle is a lot lighter. This works well for creating depth and a vignette-like effect, but again, if that's not what you are after then contrast could also be a thing to look at.


----------



## Kalanu (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Shuva, i would be happy to help you get more into your painting of what it is you are striving to accomplish.
Send me a message and we could discuss your painting and some options for the direction you want to take it in.
I am a professional art professor and art coach, and would be glad to help you.
Kalanu


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

@Kalanu why not post some samples of your art in your album?


----------



## Kalanu (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks...new on here..doing that now


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Top class work in all mediums Kaluna. Thanks for sharing them and good of you to offer help to anyone struggling. Well done.


----------

